# Opinion on parlour or small bodied acoustic



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Looking at getting a parlour or similar size bodied acoustic in the near future. Need small bodied guitars as my arms are very short and my right arm falls asleep after playing on my dreadnought. It cuts the circulation off. Looking for something less than 1000.00 for sure. Pickup would be nice also. Martins Gibsons etc.. 
Thanks


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

You probably want to think about whether you want a 12- or 14-fret model - not all manufacturers offer both.

The various Godin brands offer some nice parlours - mostly 12-fret, but Seagull has a really nice 14-fret model. I have a Tanglewood 14-fret that I'm very happy with.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I love the good ones. Smooth transition in string volume and tone from one to the next without being either boomy in the bass or strident or shrill in the high end. Lots of variety available out there. I have an S&P folk all mahogany 14 fret, and a House 000 padauk/spruce slot head 13 fret. (My student loaner is a Norman cherry ply and solid spruce folk size. Probably less than what you want but it amazes me how many folks' heads are turned by the size and quality of the Norman.) An option might be a Dobro, heavy but small, loud, 12 fret.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I picked up a Taylor GS mini about a month ago and really like it. There is a model available with a pickup just about right at your budget.

I played probably every one hanging on a store wall in town, maybe 20 or so, when I bought. Koa, spruce top, ended up with all mahogany. I never did play one I thought was *bad*, but a couple stood out for me as being just a wee bit more my thing.

They're generally pretty well liked. Short scale, but I don't find it at all crowded to play or lacking in any sound department.

This comes from someone who has never played a full sized Taylor he liked.

Size wise, I'm 6' tall sorta long body, you can see here how it fits for me. Ignore the caterwauling vocal. Just straight into iPhone mic.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I am not a small guy, and consider myself average for my age.

Circulation problems, posture problems, devastating past issues with carpel tunnel that can reoccur without doing much to aggravate, etc., have become the norm as I have aged. It’s basically my fault. What I chose to do for a living, chose to do for hobbies, chose to work on, repair on cars, houses, etc., for myself and others, got me here. I was asking for it, I signed on for it, I had it coming.

Now onto the question you posed, and my experience with acoustic guitar body and design. Already 50 years ago I gravitated towards a thinner body, whenever I found an acoustic guitar that seemed to allow more comfortable playing time with less residual pain. An inch thinner body, and a Concert body size did the trick.

The time spent with really great sounding and playing parlour guitars, also eventually lead to physical grief. Back to thinner body guitars. Also thinner and smaller bodied acoustics.

To this day I still have a full sized, good woods, full sized dreadnaught for days that I can take, or kid myself that the punishment won’t be a factor. It is an extremely lightweight guitar, and the body feels massive, but articulates, projects rewarding as it should. No amplifier required, but it it has a good built in system if additional reinforcement becomes a need.

I have a full sized dreadnaught, that is half the body thickness. The build and design, surrenders very little when it comes to articulation, projection, sound quality, and overall satisfaction. Most days, this one hurts me the least, but that larger dreadnaught body shape, even though it is half as thick, still can lead to issues. The neck on this one is priceless.

The experimentation with oddball acoustics, has been the most rewarding, and unexpectedly so. The Fender Telecoustic has been a god send. However, to sound its best it needs a little help from a good acoustic guitar amp, or p.a. system, if you happen to have access to one. THIS, is what works best for me, and there are still times that I can’t get up and walk right away after playing if I have to. The body gets seized up, while the mind, arms, hands, and fingers do their thing. I sat too long, mindlessly doing what I love, sometimes hours without taking a break.

Good luck on your quest.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

My favorite mix of comfortable size and big sound is the Martin M36


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have a Martin OMCX1KE Not a parlour but small enough. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Chito said:


> I have a Martin OMCX1KE Not a parlour but small enough. Let me know if you are interested.


Trade ya a nice Princeton amp that i just got a month ago LOL


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

marcos said:


> Trade ya a nice Princeton amp that i just got a month ago LOL


LOL Has it been a month? Ughh


----------



## ottawa_adam (Feb 23, 2019)

I have an Art & Lutherie spruce and wild cherry folk size that I absolutely love. I had the Seagull equivalent made from the same materials but the A&L won out just a tad due to the tone.

I also have a vintage Harmony H162 that's a 000 size - they call it grand concert, which is perfect for my torso.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

If you find a Taylor GS Mini, go for it. Excellent small bodied guitar.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I do have some small bodied and short scale acoustics: Alvarez AP(66), Seagull performer are under 1k$ brand new.

P.S. Your right arm problem should be investigated : It could be thoracic outlet syndrome.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

GS mini, great little guitar


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

If you want to go over to the dark side, try a Godin A6 Ultra. No good for the campfire scene though...


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

The A&L Ami Cedar is hard to beat; you can usually find them for under $200 used. It would be an inexpensive way to try out parlour sized guitars.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

A big +1 for the Art & Lutherie Ami — neck joins body at 12th fret but that arrangement makes sound bigger than it is. Mine has on board electronics - expect it is a PIA to retrofit one.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I figured a Martin 000-15sm would be a bit higher than your 1k price limit, so maybe a Sigma 000m-15s. Personally I'd swing towards a 12 fret parlor as they seem to be a bit warmer.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

cboutilier said:


> My favorite mix of comfortable size and big sound is the Martin M36


Just had a listen on line and yes, this is exactly what i would be looking for. Sounds nice and fat and a beautiful guitar. Thank you, had no idea about those. Now to find one below 1000.00 lol


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, I should have mentioned that in my first post. A 12-fret will generally sound better as the bridge lands in a better spot on the body, A 14-fret gives you more neck to work with.


----------



## Buck Corrigan (Nov 15, 2019)

I've had both ,..Taylor GS mini-mahogany and Guild maple Jumbo Junior. I prefer the guild jumbo junior for the price and finish. Both needed a set-up to make them really shine.
For reference I own an 1896 George Washburn BZ parlour and a 2008 Larrivee BZ parlour. I bought the Taylor, then the Guild because I wanted a (relatively) inexpensive parlour/travel guitar. They are both fine instruments, however, I did like the Guild better. I sold the Taylor, kept the Guild.

Rumour has it that Robert Godin makes a fine parlour, but I haven't had the pleasure of trying one, ..yet


----------



## Buck Corrigan (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Buck Corrigan said:


>


Thank you Buck. I have tried the Taylor also and it was not to my liking soundwise. I do own a dreadnought Guild and had no idea they offered the jumbo junior. Will go try one out when all this crap is over.Thanks


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Hey Marcos,

What model Guild dreadnaught do you have?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

rollingdam said:


> Hey Marcos,
> 
> What model Guild dreadnaught do you have?


Its a GAD50E with a factory active pickup in it. It is made in China but its a nice full sounding guitar just too big for my little arms lol. Got it at Spaceman about 4 months ago


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Marcos, if you get a chance, take a look at the Eastmans and Alvarez. They both make excellent guitars on par with Martin, Taylor, Gibson, etc at a much lower price point.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

bw66 said:


> Yes, I should have mentioned that in my first post. A 12-fret will generally sound better as the bridge lands in a better spot on the body, A 14-fret gives you more neck to work with.


My 13 fret has an identity crisis.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> Marcos, if you get a chance, take a look at the Eastmans and Alvarez. They both make excellent guitars on par with Martin, Taylor, Gibson, etc at a much lower price point.


Thanks, i had not thought about the Eastman or the Alvarez. I have seen them in stores but never picked one up.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I have made a choice and a member here offered a small OM Martin. Getting it tomorrow if all goes well. Thank you all for your valuable input.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool--enjoy & of course, post some pictures after you get it.


----------

